# Cockapoos and Cavapoos?



## kaitlynfisher70 (Apr 17, 2017)

We've decided to get a puppy and I have been looking into different breeds- ideally hypoallergenic.
Has anyone had any experience with cavapoos and cockapoos- trainability, health, temperament, exercise needs, maintenance etc?
Is there much of a difference between them and which breed is more ideal?
Many thanks
Kaitlyn x


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's difficult to know what you could get with crossbreeds. I can only advise that you see the pups with the mother before you buy one.


----------



## winterrose (Dec 30, 2016)

I have some experience with cavapoos. I have been walking, helping train and looking after my neighbour's cavapoo for near enough two years now.
I don't regret my decision in walking him, but I do, in all honesty think that my neighbours regret getting him.
He didn't shed, but they didn't expect the amount of grooming that would come with a dog of his coat type and he often ends up getting matted and having to have the shave down. 
His health is OK. I have noticed he walks funny sometimes, but sometimes he doesn't walk funny. He's had a couple of eye issues. However, with a crossbreed such as his, there are two times the amount of health issues to look out for.
Sometimes, he can be really easy to train. He is really bright and loves having human company. However, sometimes this dog is incredibly wilful and cheeky and you must not be fooled by his cute appearance. 
This dog has a very iffy temperament. He has been known to snap, and also be very randy. He will push another dog to it's limits and force dogs to snap. He can also be very playful too. He's almost schizophrenic/split personality. One moment he'll be like a Cavalier, and the next he'll be like a Poodle. Sometimes, you don't know which dog you'll see when he wakes up or I go to visit. 
In regards to exercise needs, this Cavapoo needs a good long run every day. Just because he is small does not mean he needs any less exercise. He loves to run. At least an hour of exercise a day would do this Cavapoo good. 
In regards to maintenance, this dog needs brushing at least once a day, and regular visits to the groomer. The area around his eyes need to be checked and cleaned because he has a build up of gunk (possibly tear staining) around his eyes. Also, his ears need to be kept clean because they could easily get infected. 
To be honest, I'd recommend neither breeds. If you want a crossbreed, speak to your local rescue and see if they have any non-shedding dogs or have a look at other non shedding breeds. 
The Kennel Club Find A Breed page is the perfect place to start.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

As already said a mixed breed dog carries no guarantees , the pups can vary enormously even in one litter. Hypo-allergenic claims are often unfounded , you would be better researching a pure breed with the attributes you want.
The other issue is that these cross breeds are often found in puppy farms , badly bred and untested for hereitary health problems.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

winterrose said:


> I have some experience with cavapoos. I have been walking, helping train and looking after my neighbour's cavapoo for near enough two years now.
> I don't regret my decision in walking him, but I do, in all honesty think that my neighbours regret getting him.
> He didn't shed, but they didn't expect the amount of grooming that would come with a dog of his coat type and he often ends up getting matted and having to have the shave down.
> His health is OK. I have noticed he walks funny sometimes, but sometimes he doesn't walk funny. He's had a couple of eye issues. However, with a crossbreed such as his, there are two times the amount of health issues to look out for.
> ...


Excellent post !


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi, neither of those are breeds, they are cross breeds. That means unfortunately you cannot predict things like temperament, only take a guess. They could strongly favour one parent versus the other in looks or temperament.

There is no such thing as a hypoallergic dog. If you are allergic to dogs then dog saliva will also provoke a reaction not just hair. It is 50/50 as to whether the puppies produced from such crosses will shed or not. If you end up with a dog with a Poodle type coat that does not shed, then these matt incredibly quickly and they will need brushing daily for life. Not only that but they will need clipping probably every 6 weeks or so by a groomer which will cost roughly £35 a time.

Health wise Cavaliers in particular are prone to an extensive range of serious health problems, I would not touch anything that's half Cavalier from a non health tested background with a barge pole. Sadly the overwhelming majority of people who are breeding these crosses have just jumped on the bandwagon because they are flavour of the month and do no health testing on their dogs used for breeding. 

If you are interested in Cocker Spaniels, Cavaliers and Poodles then I suggest finding a reputable ethical breeder, chatting to them about your needs and going from there. Good breeders have a demand for their puppies so be prepared to go on their waiting list. Far better to support an ethical breeder than a backyard breeder out to make a few quid.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I walk two Cocker crosses and one Cav cross. I'd go for the Cav cross every time though she is lucky that she's healthy. Please think about the Cocker x poodle cross very carefully, as you have two very very active dogs, both with high prey drive and often both breeds can be nervous/hyper types


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

rona said:


> I walk two Cocker crosses and one Cav cross. I'd go for the Cav cross every time though she is lucky that she's healthy. *Please think about the Cocker x poodle cross very carefully, as you have two very very active dogs, both with high prey drive and often both breeds can be nervous/hyper types*


Indeed. It also depends on the breeding behind the Cocker side. In a lot of Cocker x Poodles, the Cocker portion is usually either pet line or show line. Resource guarding and nerve issues are a BIG problem in this breed and I'd not touch a Cocker (or cross of) unless it was very carefully bred. On the other hand I have seen this cross with a working line Cocker as one parent. I imagine anyone looking for a quiet calm teddybear of a dog would likely get a very rude awaking with such a cross.

If the scruffy 'teddy' look is desired then plenty of purebred dogs when left unclipped or lightly clipped fit that bill. Poodles obviously, Bichon's, Bedlingtons, Yorkies, Shih Tzu, Maltese, etc. Heck, my colleagues two Greek street dogs look like 'designer' crosses that people pay silly money for, so plenty in rescue too!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Sweeping generalisation here, and I include my own poodle cross thing in it, but has anyone met a Poodle mix that isn't completely off it's head? 
I'm sure there's a few calm ones, but the ones I've met just seem to be completely manic allllllllllllll the time.

I'm unfortunate enough to know someone with a Lab x Poodle, and it is without doubt the naughtiest, most obnoxious, most hideous dog I've ever met.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've met a few older poodle crosses who have settled down, but they are over five years old.

We are holidaying next month with some friends who have a seven year old Labradoodle. She still has her moments where she charges around like a kangaroo on speed, but she behaves more like my GR now who is not quite four years. I know I couldn't cope with one particularly the ones with no off switch


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Gemmaa said:


> Sweeping generalisation here, and I include my own poodle cross thing in it, but has anyone met a Poodle mix that isn't completely off it's head?
> I'm sure there's a few calm ones, but the ones I've met just seem to be completely manic allllllllllllll the time.
> 
> I'm unfortunate enough to know someone with a Lab x Poodle, and it is without doubt the naughtiest, most obnoxious, most hideous dog I've ever met.


Yes, I find they take the worst of both breeds, over the top, giddy, manic, obnoxious, unfocused. I will literally run in the opposite direction if I see one, my dogs hate them!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

I agree that they can be giddy and manic but my little scruffy doodle is extremely focused when I want her to be


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Training wise, the Cockapoos I've been around are incredibly bright & keen. Most of the small Poodle mixes tend to be IME. Super high energy too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kaitlynfisher70 said:


> We've decided to get a puppy and I have been looking into different breeds- ideally hypoallergenic.
> Has anyone had any experience with cavapoos and cockapoos- trainability, health, temperament, exercise needs, maintenance etc?
> Is there much of a difference between them and which breed is more ideal?
> Many thanks
> Kaitlyn x


As the coat type can differ even within a litter you cant guarantee that the pup will not cause allergies and will be "hypo allergenic" Some people breeding them who are not reputable may tell you so, but its not true. A lot are first crosses cavalier x poodle etc some are produced from parents that are already crosses, you can never also guarantee the temperaments and traits because they are a mix of two breeds, some may favour the poodle side some may favour the other parents breed, some may be a mix of the two. As they have become so popular there are a lot of people breeding and selling them without knowledge and just for profit so it can be harder to find a breedr who health tests and breeds for health and temperament too. The final adult coat type will also be a factor in grooming requirements and maintenance too.

There is a Cockapoo club, that seems to give helpful advice about the breed, health testing and sourcing a breeder and puppies it may be worth having a look on there
seems to be a lot of various info and advice on Buying a pup section and the one marked more.

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/

There is also cockapoo owners club UK
http://www.cockapooowners-club.org.uk/

and the british cockapoo society
http://www.britishcockapoosociety.com/

Also there appears to be a cavapoo owners club now too

http://www.cockapooowners-club.org.uk/cavapoos.html

The doodle trust is another very good source of information on poodle crosses for info. They also have an education section with lots of various info on them, including the allergy myth

http://www.doodletrust.com/education/doodle-alergy-myth


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> Sweeping generalisation here, and I include my own poodle cross thing in it, but has anyone met a Poodle mix that isn't completely off it's head?
> I'm sure there's a few calm ones, but the ones I've met just seem to be completely manic allllllllllllll the time.
> 
> I'm unfortunate enough to know someone with a Lab x Poodle, and it is without doubt the naughtiest, most obnoxious, most hideous dog I've ever met.


My oldest dog is a Lhasa/poodle cross. He is certainly not 'manic'. You can take him anywhere and people frequently comment on how lovely he is. He walks perfectly to heel and has excellent recall. His focus is amazing. My yorkie is the one that has taken a lot more work to train.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

My sister and I both have cockapoos  In many ways they are very similar, and in others they are like chalk & cheese!

My dog Benji has definite limits as to how much walking he likes to do, we usually do an hour in the morning and another hour in the afternoon and that's more than enough for him. He does however love to play with people and he will regularly try to initiate a game of fetch throughout the day. He would rather play all day than go for a walk. My sister's dog Freddie on the other hand would rather walk and walk and walk!

I think Benji sheds slightly into his fur, we never find it around the house or anything though. I didn't think that Freddie shed, but my sister shampooed her carpets the other day and apparently brought up loads of his hair! When Benji's fur is short I only need to brush him once or twice a week at most (and that's mostly for his ears!), when it is long it needs brushing at least every other day if not every single day. He gets professionally groomed roughly once every 12 weeks. I'm not sure any dog is truly hypoallergenic? But you definitely cannot guarantee what the coat of a crossbreed is going to be like.

My sister is convinced that Freddie is a bit thick , Benji on the other hand is pretty smart and has been very easy to train. He has done his bronze & silver good citizens award, and could do gold but we've just not gotten around to it yet! 

Pretty much none of what has been said above applies to Benji, he's not manic or obnoxious or unfocused. He gets very excited when we have visitors because he loves people, but he knows how to behave himself and will settle when asked to. He's fantastic with other dogs and has a lovely, gentle personality. Freddie gets a bit giddy and he can be a bit hyper sometimes, but he is still quite young to be fair.

I personally wouldn't even consider a cavapoo, the health problems that cavaliers have are just too off-putting. It seems to be rare enough to find a breeder of pure cavaliers who health tests, let alone one who breeds crosses. Both Benji & Freddie are from health tested parents and have had no major health problems so far.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Jobeth said:


> My oldest dog is a Lhasa/poodle cross. He is certainly not 'manic'. You can take him anywhere and people frequently comment on how lovely he is. He walks perfectly to heel and has excellent recall. His focus is amazing. My yorkie is the one that has taken a lot more work to train.


I didn't mean to offend anyone. I'm basing my opinion on the ones I've met.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

And you did say it was a sweeping generalisation!


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gemmaa said:


> I didn't mean to offend anyone. I'm basing my opinion on the ones I've met.


Not offended at all. you do find that these dogs are usually a first time owner dog. That usually relates o a bit of a nuts dog. Also I find labrador side to be the most annoying of the lab/poodle cross.

Cockapoos can be absolute nut jobs mind


----------



## ladyisla (Apr 19, 2014)

We know THE most laid back goldendoodle. Never even seen him break into a run, he's gigantic and just pads around nosing in pockets! But have come across a lot of mega high energy something-poos. I mean my westie is far from sane ha, but she understandably doesn't like it when dogs come hurtling up to her and won't hesitate to tell them off. 9 times out of 10 it will be a cockapoo. Sorry, cocker spaniel cross poodle!  I do have a soft spot for them but no way could I have one. A westie barking at imaginary squirrels is taxing enough!


----------



## David90 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a 2 year old red setter labradoodle cross. She doesn't shed but, as mentioned by others, will Matt frequently. She is ridiculously energetic and is a bit bonkers when she meets new people but will settle eventually. The only way we have found that will exhaust her is to let her run in open spaces off lead and lots of swimming. Pulling on the lead was a major issue when she was younger.. did a lot of training with it and its still not great, but it has improved.. slightly .


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Interesting cross, would never have thought there was red setter in there. Did you see the rest of the litter? Did any of them have the setter colouring?


----------



## David90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Interesting cross, would never have thought there was red setter in there. Did you see the rest of the litter? Did any of them have the setter colouring?


No they all took the father's look.. she has the setter temperament though. You can see red when you look closely.. had red in her ears too


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Having had a red setter I can imagine what she is like............


----------



## David90 (Jul 14, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Having had a red setter I can imagine what she is like............


Yea.. anytime we tell anybody the mix they look at us as if we are mad.. Which we probably are . She keeps us on our toes anyway. Lovely dog with a brilliant temperament.. but if she is off lead near a woodland area and you don't get her attention in time you wait a while before you see her again.. :Angelic


----------

